# Vape King | Vice mod holsters



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

Hi guys

Our Internet is down again (Telkom came through and fixed it yesterday and it went down this morning again  )

But anyway I just wanted to let you all know that Vice M4 mod holders are now available at Vape King. Stock is limited but they are up on the site under New arrivals.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

I like this bag @Stroodlepuff 
Is this by any chance the same one you showed me once @Paulie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> I like this bag @Stroodlepuff
> Is this by any chance the same one you showed me once @Paulie?


Yip we got them from him so I'm sure it is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> I like this bag @Stroodlepuff
> Is this by any chance the same one you showed me once @Paulie?



Yes those are the same bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Yes those are the same bud


Can it take 2 Reo Grands?


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Andre said:


> Can it take 2 Reo Grands?


yup


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> yup


Thanks...HRH is asking what I want for my birthday!


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks...HRH is asking what I want for my birthday!


A new 510 Gold plated Reo grand? lol cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

Digital camo FTMFW!!!!


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Digital camo FTMFW!!!!



@Zodd, lol, didnt you once have a camo modified Reo?


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

Silver said:


> @Zodd, lol, didnt you once have a camo modified Reo?


Ha ha.

Yeah I did.

I have some unhealthy obsession with digital camo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

